# Help! My seedlings are sick



## paphioland (Sep 26, 2006)

I have just received a hundred one year old roth seedlings that arrived with clear circles on most of them, most tiny. I potted them up immediately. They began going from translucent to brown. On some plants the spots have dried up. On others it appears to be some type of bacterial infection, with the areas growing. I have been spraying with physan and keeping humid to avoid shocking the seedlings. I have cut some of the worst leaves back. I really hate doing it though. Any advice. Will these spots eventually dry out or will they kill the plants? I really would like to avoid soaking the whole plant in Physan to avoid killing any of the good bacteria. HOw aggressive should I be in cutting back leaves. Any input would be really appreciated.


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2006)

when i first read it i thought i read "a one hundred year old roth seedling" then i saw the "s" after the seedling....anyways

I've never experienced dealing with so many seedlings. But what I would definately do is single out the affected plants as a "just in case" precaution so thinkgs wont spread. Then from there I have no idea. Sorry I cant be much help. I do hope they turn out ok.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2006)

Can you post some pics to give an idea of the extent of the problem. You may need to be prepared to switch to phyton rather than physan. Also along with keeping the humidity up keep the airflow up as well with a small fan.

I've done some pretty extensive leaf surgery on a batch of philipinnense seedlings that got heat stressed in shipping, and they came out OK after a few months. Seedlings can recover and grow out of problems fairly well if the basic environment is good.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2006)

paphioland said:


> I have been spraying with physan...


That may be a mistake, unless it is very dilute. I made the mistake of spraying my kovachii seedlings with physan at the recommended dilution, and they all got yellow spots which eventually spread and turned the leaves brown. Meanwhile, new growth has started on some of them, but I lost several.

I was told, after the fact, that I should have used a very dilute solution, or better yet, have used hydrogen peroxide (there was fungal growth in the flask media, which is why I used the physan).

Humidity is important. But so is good air circulation.


----------



## paphioland (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks. for the advice. My airflow is good. The physan is half strength
What is Phyton?


----------



## paphioland (Sep 26, 2006)

How much will this set back my seedlings? with leaf "surgery" and the stress?


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2006)

paphioland said:


> thanks. for the advice. My airflow is good. The physan is half strength
> What is Phyton?



Phyton 27 is a copper based compound for the systemic control of bacterial and fungal diseases.

Its real easy to google search for some product info.


----------

